# EGD with biopsy, removal of foreign body and dilation of gastric outlet.



## akochcpc (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a Gastroenterologist who did a full EGD with a removal of a foreign body, a biopsy of the esophagus, AND dilation of the esophagus. Does anyone know how to code this?  It seems that you can bill an EGD w/ bx, an EGD w/ rem. of FB, and an EGD with dilation...I doesn't make sense to bill all 3 separately.


----------



## hbeard (Oct 30, 2013)

You should be able to bill all three depending on how the dilation occurred.....with a balloon or bougie/Maloney dilator??  Look at 43247, 43239-59-51, plus whatever dilation code best fits with a -59-51


----------



## son4614 (Oct 31, 2013)

43239 for biopsy...43247 for removal and 43248 for dilation could use the 59 modifier depending on the payer...they are 3 distinct procedures...I would use the modifiers where I work...and your icd 9 530.3 for dilation 211.1 for biopsy and 935.1 for removal.

Sonia


----------

